# Ford's Project M Electric Car Charges Ahead



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

While GM's Volt was puttering around on a golf cart motor, Ford was racing plug-in hybrids behind the brick walls of its Dearborn test track.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

News Bot said:


> While GM's Volt was puttering around on a golf cart motor, Ford was racing plug-in hybrids behind the brick walls of its Dearborn test track.


I'm stunned to hear such a statement comming from a detroit newspaper. I happen to agree that something is not quite right with the chevy volt, but to hear that from an official source is new to me.

Its also strange to hear an official from a detroit automaker singing the praises of offering a hybrid as well as an all electric clone while mentioning the need for only a 40 mile range (EV focus said to have 100 mile range). Something that we all knew for years.

Cudos to magna for thinking outside the box on this one. I saw a report on this focus before and its begining to make sense.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

You tube has a video of the EV Focus. All I can say is BUILD IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason Lattimer said:


> You tube has a video of the EV Focus. All I can say is BUILD IT NOW!!!!!


I saw a video of the EV focus before but I don't recall any mention of magna. I agree, build it now, not tomorrow, right now. Frankly, all ford has to do is stay out of the way and magna could carry the project on their own.

The cost savings of using a car that is already proven and in production are obvious. Whats more is that ford is not as deep in financial trouble as GM is and could possibly carry this program without public bailout money. Maybe I'm dreaming now, but this could be a media and public relations coup if they can pull it off.

A detroit/canadian EV that was NOT built with public tax dollars. It could work, right?


----------

